# Consequences of Bragging



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I have been telling my family and friends how well Tessa has been doing with her potty training. No accidents for almost two weeks. Well, she peed twice on the rugs in the bathroom on Sunday and then pooped at the front door later. Today, while I was taking a shower, she pooped in the closet and then left a small "present" on the mat outside the shower door.

I have also been bragging, even on this forum, about what a good puppy she is and that she hasn't chewed anything other than her own toys, her bully sticks and antlers. Well, in the past two days, she has ruined two pairs of my shoes. My husband says it's my own fault for bragging about her. I think I better stop. I can't afford any more chewed up shoes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, they do have a way of keeping one humble!!  Learned awhile back that I had to quietly enjoy our successes because, sure as anything, the minute you brag, it'll come back to bite you in the fanny! It'll happen (potty training), yes... it'll happen....I keep repeating to myself. It did with Augie; it will with Finn... I just try to remember where we were three months ago. It is getting easier....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is ok. We know... My Jack is finally house trained (poo) after 17 months. Opps...I better not say that too loud.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have already jinxed myself, I bragged on Rosie on another thread. We have company coming tomorrow and she will probably just squat and pee right in front of them. I have always said that it takes at least two years for a little dog to be completely house broken. I mean, they will hold it no matter what. Well Rosie is two and a half and still will poop off the peepads sometimes. She is so darn cute that I don't even care though. lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ohh I hate that jinx effect after bragging, lol murphy's law.. And the knocking on wood does NOT work, lemme tell you!

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have nothing to brag about. The sisters are still not house broken. They have chewed my favorite chair ( its now their chair) My only pair of good shoes a ruined . I cant find any matching socks. I have to clean the floor daily I have a good idea why! Oh did I mention that I love them more then anything Yes someday I really am going to do some real consistent training and then I hope to have something to brag about


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Tessa has been ringing the bell constantly and the trainer told us to let her out each time. So we spent 4 hours last night, opening and closing the back door and then the little devil peed on the mat I leave there. Don't know when because she was in and out at least 15 times. So I decided this morning that since Tessa has been having accidents again, I would put done a pee pad at the back door. I went in to the bathroom to dry my hair and get ready for work and when I came back, there was huge pile of completely shredded pee pad. I swear it was on the floor for no more than 15 minutes. And yes, I know she should be in her crate when I'm not paying attention to her, but she had been so good for over a month that I haven't been doing that. Live and learn.

But as Suzi said, I love her more than anything so I'll just keep plugging along.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I hear you. Eli has been perfect for about 2 months - even when we left him for a 10 hour stretch (beyond our control). I thought he was perfect but then he inexplainably peed on the stairs in the morning. Guess I didn't get take him out quickly enough. Still, I can overlook a little set back in lieu of his amazing progress.
Tessa will get there.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Sailor's potty training is going nowhere! I'm just praying Kody doesn't start messing the floor again. We've tried confinement,the potty patch which is a joke and puppy pads which he can tear up in seconds! Last night I took him in the bathroom while I took my bath. He was sitting on the bath mat looking so adorable while I told him how cute he was. It wasn't until after he stood that I realized he had peed all over the mat.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Tessa pooped right in front of me yesterday while I was taking a shower. Kind of annoying since she had just been outside. Oh well, I keep on trying.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I have nothing to brag about. The sisters are still not house broken. They have chewed my favorite chair ( its now their chair) My only pair of good shoes a ruined . I cant find any matching socks. I have to clean the floor daily I have a good idea why! Oh did I mention that I love them more then anything Yes someday I really am going to do some real consistent training and then I hope to have something to brag about


LOL. 
Roshi knows where the door is - but doesn't mean he will always go to it!
I have toys all over my floor for him to chew, but he still went after my kitchen island corner and dining chair.
Roshi goes for the slippers cuz it feels exactly like his stuff toys.
I'm forced to put my clean laundry away immediately, or else my socks and underwear will be out of the basket and all over the place!
I quit cleaning the floors. If there's an accident, I just spot clean: wipe, squirt some lysol and Nature's Miracle, and dry. One day... I will do that major cleaning.
Roshi loves to kiss. Lick lick lick and then I go... why was I mad at you?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I am reading this thread and laughing as I can relate to every one of them!!! I am sure that is why God made these little guys so darn cute or we'd have killed them by now! I am not going to mention how we are doing due to the jinx factor.....lol DH and I are so glad we record all our TV programs since we 'pause' more than we watch every night opening the door for two little bell ringers!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you all! These posts are too funny and they made me feel so much better. Luna has been with us 5 weeks and has only had one poop accident in the house (boy is that asking for it or what!) and we have been so discourage because she missed the pee pad today by letting go next to it. I only wish you all had given the age of your pups so I won't feel too bad six months from now when Luna is 10 months old and still missing a pee pad. BTW, we have been using the "Dunbar Method" of a treat containers near the kitchen pee pad and the bedroom pee pad. I hate to say it, but she actually was doing a bit better before "training". This is NOT easy.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Carol, Tessa was 9 months old last week and although we have been what I thought was consistent with the potty training, we still have several accidents a week. She is so darned smart when she wants to be. She learned sit, shake, leave it, in a couple of days, but potty training, no luck. Too stubborn I guess.

But she is so cute, it's hard to stay mad at her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea.....Jack made a liar out of all my bragging and his poo success.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

:frusty:I can't believe it! Luna has been in our home for 5 weeks and never had but one poop accident. I announced that to the world here yesterday -- and you can guess what she did today: A giant pile! To be fair, we knew she needed to go. DH was minding her in the bedroom and instead of using that door to the lanai, he tried to get her to the normal kitchen door by a convoluted route through the living room but she couldn't make it. She was literally moving forward when she was pooping. Also we have had non-stop wind and rain for 36 hours here and she has gone out in the mess to poop a number of time. (Oops, is that bragging?)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I try to only brag about how good looking he is, cuz goodness knows that won't change. 

The only accidents we've had in a long while (knock on wood) is where he'll sometimes start pooping on his Ugodog and then finish off it. And for a while he was annoying the heck out of me by going over there and putting his front two paws on it and then peeing (all over the floor). Grrr....but he's back to doing it properly again. Don't catch his attention when he's going though or he'll coming running to me whether he's finished going to the bathroom or not! When I notice he's going I try to stay as still as possible! ha ha


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish mine would go out in the rain, but they stick their nose out the door and back up. I tried carrying them out but they hovered under the eaves and never would go. Thank goodness for pee pads.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I was hoping like heck that we would get Tessa trained before the snow comes. I don't want to have to keep going outside with her in the snow and cold to make sure she has gone That's not fair though, is it, since I expect her to go outside to do her business.

Cooper is really good about going out in the snow but because we had so much for so long last winter, he ended up going on the our covered porch out the back. He actually couldn't go into the yard because the snow was so deep.

The first thing we did in the spring was power wash the porch.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie was almost 3 weeks. Then he peed right in front of us 2 Friday's ago (on his bed - I think it startled him), but it was all downhill from there. He and I were playing last night and he grabbed his toy, took 2 steps and proceeded to pee right on our area rug - ZERO warning. And tonight DH was busy with work on the computer and I was getting dinner ready and we must have missed a cue - on our runner. AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Thank goodness he's cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We are having a bit of a relapse with Finn as well. He was doing very well, and I think I pretty much kept my mouth shut and didn't brag, but that didn't work.  Am having to confine him to a smaller space again. He is not happy, but hopefully he will figure it out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have been having the same messy rain and wind, too, Carol! McGee (8 months) stands outside the door and barks to be let back in so we have learned that if we carry him out to the grass he will go! Luckily, DH is willing to do this!!! Since he's the one that doesn't want pee pads in the house then he *should* be the one to walk out in the rain!

Abby, who is 4 yrs. has an iron bladder and can hold it until it quits raining! She still needs a little nudge out the door, though!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tessa's Mommy said:


> I was hoping like heck that we would get Tessa trained before the snow comes. I don't want to have to keep going outside with her in the snow and cold to make sure she has gone That's not fair though, is it, since I expect her to go outside to do her business.
> 
> Cooper is really good about going out in the snow but because we had so much for so long last winter, he ended up going on the our covered porch out the back. He actually couldn't go into the yard because the snow was so deep.
> 
> The first thing we did in the spring was power wash the porch.


Kodi has never gone out to potty without one of us with him...ever. We wouldn't expect him to. And if the weather is bad enough that WE don't want to go out, we tell him to use the litter box. He'd rather go out, but (with a sigh and a grumble) will use the box if there is no option.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Rollie was almost 3 weeks. Then he peed right in front of us 2 Friday's ago (on his bed - I think it startled him), but it was all downhill from there. He and I were playing last night and he grabbed his toy, took 2 steps and proceeded to pee right on our area rug - ZERO warning. And tonight DH was busy with work on the computer and I was getting dinner ready and we must have missed a cue - on our runner. AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Thank goodness he's cute.


They DO seem to have periods of back-sliding... that seems to be pretty normal. You just need to step back in terms of confinement and supervision for a while, and they usually come right around again.

I remember someone telling me that I should watch Kodi as he approached his first B'day, as both her boys had backslid around that age. I was very confident that Kodi would be fine... he seemed TOTALLY trained. WRONG!!!ound: Once was a mistake, twice was a pattern, and he was back to ONLY uncarpeted areas and VERY close supervision again for a couple of weeks. That was all it took to get him back on track again.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> We have been having the same messy rain and wind, too, Carol! McGee (8 months) stands outside the door and barks to be let back in so we have learned that if we carry him out to the grass he will go! Luckily, DH is willing to do this!!! Since he's the one that doesn't want pee pads in the house then he *should* be the one to walk out in the rain!
> 
> Abby, who is 4 yrs. has an iron bladder and can hold it until it quits raining! She still needs a little nudge out the door, though!


Agree TOTALLY, Kathie!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Linda3612 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know what you mean--the same thing happened to me. I thought Maggie was doing so well, and then the last three days she peed by the back door. I have bells by the door, but she doesn't seem to want anything to do with them. Every time I think she's making great progress, she regresses. But I will continue on--it's a good thing she's so cute!


----------

